

 Is this Android market spam or am I being too cynical? - nolovelust
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.socialidm.kamazicom
Look at this app's download graph and comments. You can't see developers email on the web but it is freeappsseo@....
======
Piskvorrr
What used to be on desktops, now reappears on smartphones. I remember download
managers being all the rage in the age of slow, unreliable connections - which
incidentally repeats on smartphones with 3G. If there's a accelerator backend
as well, I wouldn't find the claims over-inflated: just don't expect an
_average_ speedup of 500%.

IOW, I don't see anything actually looking "spammy" about this.

